# First injections worrys!!!



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonny just had his first injection and he screamed!!! Even after it was done, he was still crying!! Is this normal?! I feel soo bad!! I was almost in tears!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey screamed also but only with the first set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure he will be fine, it's horrible to hear them scream. My Bella screams when she's having her nails cut and I know that doesn't hurt her she's very dramatic.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo did on the 2nd one, I think it depends where they put it, the first time must have been in a better place. It is a shock! I felt awful. I havnt had him chipped for that reason. I was thinking of having that done when he's neutered but I've just read that other ladies post about her pup and now I'm panicking!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I know!! My vet said that they would chip him when he's under for his neutering, but I'm not so sure now!! He's still a little whiney now. But very sleepy!! I've got my friend watching him for me tomorrow as I've got to work!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor Sonny, bless his little heart


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Loisnbailee (Jan 23, 2013)

Bailee had her second set today and is feeling really sorry for herself! It's horrible! Poor doggies! 😞


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I get my chis 'chipped' at their neuter surgery. I guess I haven't read the post about the negativity of chipping? I would be very leary about any negativity about the main posititives of chipping.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Basil is such a wally, he sat through two injections and getting his micro chip put in, not a sound came out of him and he was wagging his tail then licked the vet after ... dopey dawg! I, on the other hand, was freaking out and didn't look as I didn't want to see him in pain so completely understand how awful it must be to hear them scream x


----------

